# Stateside source for concrete buildings?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The Brits have this nice selection of cast contrete buildings for thier garden railways. Is there anything like this state side???? I am tired of keeping up with maintance on wood and plastic buildings that are outdoors and deal with temps from 99'F with 100% humidity to 20-40 below zero in the winter. The solid concrete ones, once painted, look so much the part for what I am trying to model. Obviously shipping such from the UK isnt really possible from a finanical standpoint, most dealers only offer local pickup. Many are half relief depots, small station halts, platforms ect. The highly detailed look that seems to be the norm here, along with mostly track powered or heavy mainline diesel isnt my thing. The quaint English narrow gauge railway is.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Also hunting a small castle that will tollerate being out in the weather year round. Someone suggested Playmobile but I am not sure thier plastic is UV proof


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who does finished concrete buildings. Stoneworks www.RRStoneworks.com has instructions and various parts to make your own using vinyl reinforced patching cement. I used their method to construct a 2 X 4 foot platform for one of my stations. It has cast in planking and cinder block detail. It is outdoors year around and has no problems.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Mike, I have a Playmobile Castle Ruins, that we had out on our first layout around our pond. Sat outside summer and winter for 5 or so years. Never had any problems with it. Didn't treat it with any type of protectorant. the plastic faded a little, but it's still sturdy.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stoneworks as mentioned above, talk to Glen he can help you as far as the kits, or he might do you a structure 
, do the kit , or at least , try it, you might like it. 
Dennis


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

This is exactly the point, I do not want to build it, or cast it. I want it precast like a garden statue so I can either paint it or leave it like it comes. I have yet to see anything large enough in the ceramic building lines. I did find a couple "hobbit house" type buildings at the local Meijer store. Just saying there is void in building choices here, something between the highly detailed stuff(which I do not want) and the run of the mill plastic kits(which I want to get rid of). I can post a good dozen pics of buildings available in the UK that once painted and in the garden, look really nice and are pretty much bomb proof


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Too heavy to ship, probably cast on site. 

I cast my own and they are too heavy and fragile to ship. I broke one moving it 10 feet.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

They are reinforced, important if you want to move it around and not have it break from its own weight, and yes they are to expensive to ship here from the UK due to the weight. I keep watching various garden centers we visit in hopes of finding a few that fit in with the railway.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

News Flash!
Reinforced helps but does not guarantee no breakage, wanna see the cracks around the rebar?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Im sure, I know when we get a new garden statue, I have to sort thru them to find one free of major issues. Seems like many items like this are going the resin route anymore. My little "hobbit house" from a local store is some kind of resin with imbeded solar lighting.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

question i would ask first are you prepared to spend at least 2-300 dollars for one counting delivery.
if not , you need a plan B, 
Do you have any skills to build your own? out of cement , or redwood or learn how to weather proof your plastic structures, The sun is what the structure killer is, not the winter. use a few metal screws in the corners to prevent delamination, counter sink them, fill the hole, never see it at 4 feet or more away

Dennis


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

There used to be those Jigstones molds one could buy but understand they are not available anymore.

Doug


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*Clay buildings*

Might look at clay buildings. Were some advertised in GR a while back. I made mine(was an art teacher) and if they are high fired to cone 5 they hold up well outside. Some I painted, some I used different colors of clay. Check with a local art club or teacher. One metal place that makes bridges and such sells buildings also. Look in GR, maybe someone can remember their name, old brains...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Great looking buildings. Just wanted to add to your observation. Some garden centers and gift shops sell ceramic buildings called "toad houses." The idea is to encourage toads to stay in your yard and garden by providing them with a cool shelter from the midday heat. Toad houses are a bit cutesy, but I think they would serve.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Tom I think you were on the right track when you said hobbit house, check out eBay fairy houses, I have several and as long as they are at least 7" tall(single story, taller for 2 story) and the door way is at least 3 1/2" tall they fit fine. Really some unusual looking buildings out there, Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

By the way, welcome Bill! Nice to see you over here (been seeing on the GR site for a while)

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I just do it the easy way.

Make the building out of styrofoam and sift/mist hydraulic cement onto it to build up a layer of cement 1/8" - 1/4" thick. When one side is done, flip it over and do the next.

The cement will cover all of the gaps/errors in the styrofoam and the building can live outside for years without maintenance.

I've documented this technique here and in _Garden Railways_ Magazine


----------

